# Psoriasis sucks



## ohio_eric (Oct 9, 2007)

I have psoriasis really bad off and on and it sucks. Today has been kind of rough, hence my bitching. My ankles are so sore it hurts to wear shoes. A patch peeled off on one of fingers now I have nice open wound. For a while I had it so badly on my hands I couldn't play guitar for the longest time. Now that it has largely abandoned my hands I can play but my hands aren't as strong as they used to be and they cramp up a little more than I'd like. Hell it's so bad on my legs I went almost all summer without wearing shorts. 

Medicine slows it and can heal it, but it comes back. Sorry to bitch but it gets frustrating as Hell sometimes.


----------



## velocity (Oct 9, 2007)

my wife has it too. she goes through it the same. that doesn't really help, but i understand your pain watching what she goes through...


----------



## OzzyC (Oct 9, 2007)

I have dermatitus. It sucks, too.

Luckily for myself, it hasn't been too bad for about two years, except for my legs, which call for pants year round.


----------



## Leon (Oct 9, 2007)

that bites 

is it a virus, or a condition? i guess i don't know much about it.


----------



## ohio_eric (Oct 9, 2007)

It's a chronic skin condition. It can be caused by reactions, nerves, heredity and all sorts of stuff. It gets old. 

Psoriasis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 9, 2007)

the thing that sucks about it is it can be set off by anything. my dad has it, and he got an initial flare from an allergic reaction to something from working in the yard. It flared up and never went away. My old Anatomy teacher in high school had it, too. He said he had one patch on his nose that cleared up, but instead he got shafted with psoriatic arthritis.


----------



## Ken (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, this hit me last year and hasn't gone away. Some days are better than others, and I'm lucky because I have a pretty mild case of it. No fun though.


----------



## ohio_eric (Oct 9, 2007)

Oddly enough, and I'm not sure why I just remembered this, Shawn Lane had psoriasis and psoratic arthiritis. So I guess I should suck it up and be such a pussy about playing huh?


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 9, 2007)

Shawn Lane transcends diseases, though


----------



## ohio_eric (Oct 9, 2007)

Shawn Lane transcends us all.


----------



## playstopause (Oct 9, 2007)

Ken said:


> I'm lucky because I have a pretty mild case of it. No fun though.



Same here. It f*cking sucks.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Oct 9, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Oddly enough, and I'm not sure why I just remembered this, Shawn Lane had psoriasis and psoratic arthiritis. So I guess I should suck it up and be such a pussy about playing huh?



I was just about to mention that. The psoriatic arthritis is the reason for his uber-low action Vigier.

That being said, as someone with a chronic illness as well, I feel your pain. Although it's not a visible one, if I'm lax in cleaning my ear regularly, it starts to smell like dead skin and fungus or something. Which is needless to say, gross.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 10, 2007)

Nickel dermatitus.

Which means, in a nutshell, I'm basically allergic to guitar strings.


Talk about suck.


----------



## OzzyC (Oct 10, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Nickel dermatitus.
> 
> Which means, in a nutshell, I'm basically allergic to guitar strings.
> 
> ...



Stainless Steel.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 10, 2007)

I wish.

Most steel contains trace amounts of nickel. I know. I've tried SS strings, many, many times. 

My best bet is coated strings. Hence, why I use Elixirs. The less I sweat, the better my hands are. I sometimes (no shit) wear a golf glove on my hand to protect it, and it not only works, but the material is so thin, I retain probably 95% or so of my dexterity, so playing is still very easy.

Fortunately, my hands have been pretty good for the last 6 months or so, so I guess it's a bit like psoriasis in that regard. I have a theory that my overall pH affects the condition.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 10, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I sometimes (no shit) wear a golf glove on my hand to protect it, and it not only works, but the material is so thin, I retain probably 95% or so of my dexterity, so playing is still very easy.



Wow, that whole nickel thing has to suck.. but that one glove thing must not go over to well on stage  

What happens when you come in contact with nickle?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 10, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Wow, that whole nickel thing has to suck.. but that one glove thing must not go over to well on stage
> 
> What happens when you come in contact with nickle?



1. Fuck that!  If MJ can rock one glove, so can I! (People usually just chuckle, and then when I tell them why, they think it''s kinda sweet.)

2. I get this itchy little blisters, that after awhile break open, sometimes bleed, and leave a hard, crusty kind of skin that cracks open easily and leaves raw meat open. Tasty!


----------



## Naren (Oct 10, 2007)

I remember that time you were drunk and were playing my Les Paul and the next week you said that you couldn't play for as long as usual because your hand had flared up or something.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 10, 2007)

Naren said:


> I remember that time you were drunk and were playing my Les Paul and the next week you said that you couldn't play for as long as usual because your hand had flared up or something.



 Me too. I always wanted to play that sucker too, but I was too well disciplined (and afraid of nickel) to even dare. Until I got smashed, that is. 

Oh well. It was worth it. I love that guitar.



As an aside, I've been able to play nickel strings alot this last summer, oddly enough. It's why I think PH has a role. I was so poor, I couldn't afford pop and other acidic stuff, and had to settle for drinking water mostly, and eating simple foods. Could be something. I even had nickel strings on my RG at one point, with zero issues.


----------



## Naren (Oct 10, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Me too. I always wanted to play that sucker too, but I was too well disciplined (and afraid of nickel) to even dare. Until I got smashed, that is.
> 
> Oh well. It was worth it. I love that guitar.
> 
> ...



It's a cool guitar. I only play it once or twice a month now, but usually when I do, I get into this bizarre out-of-the-blue, "Maybe I should switch back to this guitar" mindset for a little while, but then when I put it down, I'm like, "Nahhhh." 

Nickel strings on your RG with no issues, huh? No shit... I sweat so much that I probably wouldn't even be able to touch a guitar if I had that condition. My strings literally rust before my eyes. I've put new strings on a guitar before practice, then come home the same day with them turned to a brownish copper color from my sweat.  Guess it's not just that I sweat a lot, but also that my sweat is extremely acidic.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 10, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> 2. I get this itchy little blisters, that after awhile break open, sometimes bleed, and leave a hard, crusty kind of skin that cracks open easily and leaves raw meat open. Tasty!



Wow, thats freakin' CRAZY... you must be really dedicated.


----------



## Leon (Oct 10, 2007)

drinking water over soda is better for the body anyways


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 10, 2007)

1. Soda? Dammit, Leon! You're from Ohio. It's POP! 

2. Water lacks caffiene. 

3. Bob Stewart? Oh! It just hit me. The Payne Stewart thingy, right?


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Oct 10, 2007)

I have psoriasis too. It sucks, but I have medicine for it that works so YAY FOR MODERN SCIENCE!!


----------



## nyck (Oct 10, 2007)

i used to have psoriasis bad on my arms when i was a kid. it went away, but i've always had Seborrheic dermatitis though. that's the kind that's on your scalp. it's hidden by my hair, but i still get bad dandruff. definitely sucks...


----------



## Leon (Oct 10, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> 1. Soda? Dammit, Leon! You're from Ohio. It's POP!
> 
> 2. Water lacks caffiene.
> 
> 3. Bob Stewart? Oh! It just hit me. The Payne Stewart thingy, right?



my best friend is also from Ohio, but her entire family is from Minnesota. and in Minnesota (read: Minne-sow-dah), it's soda 

yeah, lemme see if i can track it down...


----------

